# How to find a therapist?



## Dan Dollar (Feb 8, 2011)

Hi everyone - I'm brand new to this forum. I have severe gastroparesis and iBS - recently I've found success with IBS Audio Program 100 but my gastro has also recommended trying CBT with a therapist...only problem is I don't know how to find one who has worked with IBS before, are there any references for this? Thanks a lot!Dan


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Hi Dan and welcome to the forum and the BB.Is your gastroenterologist suggesting the CBT for the gastroparesis or the IBS or both?I would ask your gastro directly for a recommendation of a CBT therapist in your area since the suggestion came from him/her, certainly they would know of a therapist who would have experience with gastrointestinal disorders - otherwise, call or look on the website of the hospital your gastro is affiliated with, and they may be able to lead you to someone - perhaps on their staff.However, if the CBT is for the IBS, CBT is an opposite approach from the hypnotherapy. CBT is very effective and is extremely helpful, but since you have already started and have seen some success with the hypnotherapy, the two approaches may be at odds with each other. CBT works with active thought, while hypnotherapy takes you away from thinking about IBS and the symptoms. I am not aware of CBT or hypno working directly with gastroparesis, but I could be wrong, perhaps it has been, but perhaps either approach may help you cope with symptoms. As far as the hypno goes, many people see further progress and improvement later on, and sometimes opt to do the program again for additional progress, this is especially true when it has been helpful initially.Hope this helps a bit - if I hear about any CBT therapists in your area in the meantime, I will let you know - perhaps someone will know of one.All the best to you.


----------



## Dan Dollar (Feb 8, 2011)

cookies4marilyn said:


> Hi Dan and welcome to the forum and the BB.Is your gastroenterologist suggesting the CBT for the gastroparesis or the IBS or both?I would ask your gastro directly for a recommendation of a CBT therapist in your area since the suggestion came from him/her, certainly they would know of a therapist who would have experience with gastrointestinal disorders - otherwise, call or look on the website of the hospital your gastro is affiliated with, and they may be able to lead you to someone - perhaps on their staff.However, if the CBT is for the IBS, CBT is an opposite approach from the hypnotherapy. CBT is very effective and is extremely helpful, but since you have already started and have seen some success with the hypnotherapy, the two approaches may be at odds with each other. CBT works with active thought, while hypnotherapy takes you away from thinking about IBS and the symptoms. I am not aware of CBT or hypno working directly with gastroparesis, but I could be wrong, perhaps it has been, but perhaps either approach may help you cope with symptoms. As far as the hypno goes, many people see further progress and improvement later on, and sometimes opt to do the program again for additional progress, this is especially true when it has been helpful initially.Hope this helps a bit - if I hear about any CBT therapists in your area in the meantime, I will let you know - perhaps someone will know of one.All the best to you.


Thanks! That does make sense about the conflict, and I definitely have seen improvement with the hypnosis. I may just continue with the audio program and see how much benefit I can get out of it first.


----------



## cookies4marilyn (Jun 30, 2000)

Sounds like a good idea - if you have any questions or concerns along the way, you can contact them at 877-898-2539 for support. All the best to you and let us know how you get along! Take care.


----------

